
Tell HN: Dalf – A New Application Development and Deployment Platform - tauslu
http://dalf.io/
======
hysn
Hello Everybody,

Hasan from Dalf here. I hope you like the video and of course Dalf itself. :)

TLDW: Dalf is an Open Source application framework for building web and mobile
apps in Go, HTML, JS, and CSS. It is very suitable for applications with
cloud-based backends and multi-platform clients.

As you can see in the video, Dalf requires zero configuration, delivers full-
stack automation, and is open to any change you may ever need. It helps us,
developers, from the first line of code to the deployment of production
systems.

What you see is just a glimpse of Dalf platform. We would love to get your
feedback before our launch which is hopefully very soon.

I will be online and waiting for your kind comments and questions.

Thank you very much for your time!

------
jaoued
Interesting concept. Some questions. Is is a cloud based service? When do you
to launch and what's the pricing model?

~~~
hysn
The framework is free and open source with MIT-like license. We will share the
code base publicly very soon.

On top of it, we plan providing fully-automated deployment on Dalf Cloud and
also a tool-set with graphical user interface and features such as team
collaboration, code-sync, CI, and CD. The tool-set will also be free-to-use
for open source projects.

As for being cloud-based, system works on Windows, Linux, and MacOS and once
you install Dalf on your computer, you can work fully offline. Cloud is used
for deployment and collaboration between team members.

